# GC Key help!?!?



## TristynS (30 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, i applied about a month ago for the forces as full time combat engineer and still haven't heard anything back from the Vancouver recruiting center.. i called today and i asked the recruiter about the status of my application he said if its been a month and you still haven't got that email saying it has been processed and reviewed (which i haven't) then to go onto your GC key account and check the status.. so i did well tried and this is my problem this gc key thing is so confusing like what. can you guys help me !? i go to log in and it starts telling me i gotta enter my EI code (employment insurance code) but I'm like 18 with no job right now i don't even collect EI.. how can i get around this and just get onto my profile to check the status of my application..


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i applied about a month ago for the forces as full time combat engineer and still haven't heard anything back from the Vancouver recruiting center.. i called today and i asked the recruiter about the status of my application he said if its been a month and you still haven't got that email saying it has been processed and reviewed (which i haven't) then to go onto your GC key account and check the status.. so i did well tried and this is my problem this gc key thing is so confusing like what. can you guys help me !? i go to log in and it starts telling me i gotta enter my EI code (employment insurance code) but I'm like 18 with no job right now i don't even collect EI.. how can i get around this and just get onto my profile to check the status of my application..



If you applied about a "month ago", then you would have received an email saying that your application has been forwarded to your local CFRC for processing and to contact them to schedule your CFAT testing.  Why do I get the feeling that when you called, they never even bothered to try looking you up?     :facepalm:

See this post which provides a "sample" of what the "second email" should look like.  --->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113838/post-1286045.html#msg1286045


----------



## TristynS (30 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you applied about a "month ago", then you would have received an email saying that your application has been forwarded to your local CFRC for processing and to contact them to schedule your CFAT testing.  Why do I get the feeling that when you called, they never even bothered to try looking you up?     :facepalm:
> 
> See this post which provides a "sample" of what the "second email" should look like.  --->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113838/post-1286045.html#msg1286045



never got a second email. just the first one everyone gets right after they apply. nor did any of my friends have gotten a second email yet saying "to contact them to schedule your cfat tesing.."


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> never got a second email. just the first one everyone gets right after they apply. nor did any of my friends have gotten a second email yet saying "to contact them to schedule your cfat tesing.."



That tells me, that when you submitted your online application, you must have applied for the "Reserve Force".  So the question now is, "What are you trying to apply for, Regular Force or Reserve Force?"


----------



## TristynS (30 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> That tells me, that when you submitted your online application, you must have applied for the "Reserve Force".  So the question now is, "What are you trying to apply for, Regular Force or Reserve Force?"


i applied for Regular Forces, and i put that on my application. i had a friend sitting next to me making sure i did it correct as well.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> i applied for Regular Forces, and i put that on my application. i had a friend sitting next to me making sure i did it correct as well.



Send an email to  jobs@forces.ca   and ask for a status update on your application.  Be sure to tell them exactly when you applied online and also include your name and date of birth.


----------



## matthew1786 (30 Jan 2014)

Same topic, different question.

Now that my application is being processed at my local CFRC, is it normal that the following message is produced after signing into my application page via the GCKey?

_"Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute."_

Any info would be appreciated as my local recruiting center was not able to answer this. Thanks!


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Same topic, different question.
> Now that my application is being processed at my local CFRC, is it normal that the following message is produced after signing into my application page via the GCKey?
> _"Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute."_
> Any info would be appreciated as my local recruiting center was not able to answer this. Thanks!



It's hard to say why the system does that and I wouldn't be able to give you a reasonable answer other than "it happens from time to time".  As long as you have been maintaining contact with your local CFRC (ie; a minimum of at least every 30 days or less) and your application is still ongoing, then don't be concerned about it.


----------

